# daddy long leg



## hankhill (Apr 16, 2009)

A father watched his young daughter playing in the garden. 

He smiled as he reflected on how sweet and pure his little girl was. 

Tears formed in his eyes as he thought about her seeing the wonders of 
Nature through such innocent eyes. 

Suddenly she just stopped and stared at the ground. 

He went over to her to see what work of God had captured her attention. 

He noticed she was looking at two spiders mating. 

'Daddy, what are those two spiders doing?' she asked. 

'They're mating,' her father replied. 

'What do you call the spider on top?' she asked. 

'That's a Daddy Longlegs,' her father answered. 

'So, the other one is a Mommy Longlegs?' the little girl asked. 

As his heart soared with the joy of such a cute and innocent question 
he 
replied, 'No dear. Both of them are Daddy Longlegs.' 

'The little girl, looking a little puzzled, thought for a moment, then 
lifted her foot and stomped them flat... 'Well, we're not having any of 
that gay **** in our garden' she said.
_________________


----------



## smokestars (Apr 17, 2009)

Sad but true, you do not want that in your garden!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Don


----------



## cman95 (Apr 17, 2009)

Now thats funny. Out of the mouths of babes!!


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 18, 2009)

yup that made me chuckle...lol


----------



## rivet (Apr 18, 2009)

They grow up so fast.....


----------



## swinging meat (Apr 23, 2009)

I dont care who you are thats funny right there


----------

